# FS 2007 Ibex Atlas FS bike frame & a brand new Fox RP23 7.5 x 2.0 rear shock



## MR. evil (Feb 1, 2009)

I am selling a couple of things. The first is a brand new never used Fox RP23 shock 7.5” eye to eye / 2” stroke. This shock came on a new frame I recently purchased. The first thing I did was remove this shock and install my DHX-C. This shock retails for around $375 and I am selling it for $225 plus shipping.

I am also selling the frame I just replaced. This is an 18.5” 2007 Ibex Atlas frame with a Manitou Metal coil shock. The bike has 5” of travel. Recommended rider height for this frame is 5’-8” to 6’-0”. The frame geo can be found on the link below.  This is a really fun bike, the only reason I purchased a new frame was that I received a nice bonus from work and treated myself to a new boutique frame I could otherwise never afford. I would love to keep this frame and build it up as a light FR bike, but I need to cash to put the finishing touched on my current project. The bike has some typical wear to the paint from cable rub, but other than that it is in very good condition. It has never been abused as my skill level on a bike isn’t up to that level. Included with the frame is a 31.6mm Ritchey seat post, a Cane Creek headset and a Shimano LX front der. I am asking $225 or BO for the frame plus shipping

The Fox RP23 I am selling will fit this frame and I have the correct mounting hardware. I will sell them as a package deal (not including the Manitou Metal shock) for $400 plus shipping. For any one that lived in MA ot CT we could arrange to meet somewhere to avoid shipping. 

I will accept a bank check or PayPal as forms of payment. edit: I will also accept cash the the case of a face to face delivery

http://www.ibexbikes.com/Bikes/2007/ATLAS-SPT-Specs.html


Please email any questions to tekeda1@yahoo.com


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2009)

Sounds like a pretty good deal.  I'd consider it, but I think I'm a little too tall for that size...


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 1, 2009)

any idea if the components on my trek 4500 would transfer over to the FS frame?


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 1, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> any idea if the components on my trek 4500 would transfer over to the FS frame?



Most of them will. The only thing I am unsure about is the bottom bracket. This frame needs an external BB. Take a close up picture of your BB on the non drive side of your bike (the side with out the chain ringe) and I should be able to tell you. You would also need a new 5" fork. A decent one can be had for anywhere from $200 to $300 if you shop smart.

Your Trek had dics brakes right?


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 1, 2009)

*One more thing*

I should add that if someone buys the frame with the coil shock as shown (instead of with the optional Fox Air shock) they may need to purchase a new spring depending on the riders weight. Springs can be purcased for around $30


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 1, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Your Trek had dics brakes right?



nope


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm really not interested.  Just posting, so that this thread goes away and I don't have to continue to look at this mountain biking crap when I hit new posts.  :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 2, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> nope



This frame only works with disc brakes. That means you would need new brakes and wheels. Very shortly I am going to have a set of disc wheels for sale (around $50) as I am getting a new set. But I cannot help with the brakes. A good set of mechanical disc brakes, Avid BB7's can be purchased for around $100.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 2, 2009)

oh well. guess i'll keep riding a HT.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 2, 2009)

Screw brakes, just use your feet to stop.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 5, 2009)

The frame and shock are both sold pending payment.


----------

